# A complex Lemon Verbena that sticks?



## julieanne (Jun 16, 2014)

I've triend ScentWorks Lemon Verbena, am happy with the high quality of their frangrance oils in general, but the Scentworks Lemon Verbena does not permeate a cured Cold Process soap very well. Part of the issue is the low flashpoint I think- anything at or below 140F tends to vape right out upon cure & or adding to warm oils at the flashpoint temp. 

Have you guys triend a flowery, green, lemony Lemon Verbena's that didn't smell cheap or "powdery," that withstands CP rigors?

I've tried Litsea EO and blending it with Sweet Pea but it was just ok, kinda blah. Quite a few requests for the summer scent but no good source yet! 

Thanks so much in advance!  

Julie


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 16, 2014)

My only two thoughts to use the scent that you do like is HP your soap and add the FO while its cooling with the superfat, &/or add a little clay like bentonite to help the scent stick. If you need to CP, I've always wondered what would happen if you mixed the clay with the fragrance and then add at trace.


----------



## Forsenuf (Jun 19, 2014)

My customers are very happy with the New Directions Aromatics lemon verbena, and it holds very well in CP.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 20, 2014)

Rustic escentuals has a great Lemon Verbena.   It sticks, is strong and complex.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweetcakes carries a wonderful lemon verbena. http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=121


----------



## Serenity (Jul 29, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> Sweetcakes carries a wonderful lemon verbena. http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=121



I tried Sweet Cakes L'Occitane Verbena and it smelt gorgeous but I found it faded after a few months or more, which is a shame. I haven't tried their Lemon Verbena. Does anyone know if it fades? I would really like to find a good Lemon Verbena too.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 5, 2014)

Serenity said:


> I tried Sweet Cakes L'Occitane Verbena and it smelt gorgeous but I found it faded after a few months or more, which is a shame. I haven't tried their Lemon Verbena. Does anyone know if it fades? I would really like to find a good Lemon Verbena too.



My sister sent me a lemon verbena soap a few months ago and it still has a nice scent.  She got the oils from Sweetcakes.


----------



## missfoofoo (Aug 11, 2014)

I also like the one from NDA and agree that it holds up very well.  There are many
reviews on their website about this fo.


----------

